# mono & tinfoil barb pics



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

these are some quick fish









View attachment 39941

View attachment 39942

View attachment 39943


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

that mono is f*cking nice!


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

i like them i always thought they looked like roach, like like the mono


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good pics for such little guys


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

those are nice looking barbs


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

arent monos brackish

i ownded them and the fingerfish type also


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

How do you name the left fish?(pic1)

In Holland we name them `voorntjes`.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

janus said:


> How do you name the left fish?(pic1)
> 
> In Holland we name them `voorntjes`.
> 
> ...


can you pronounce that for me









I called it that (tinfoil barb) only by what I know, I checked fishbase for the correct info (Latin = Barbonymus schwanenfeldii)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow awesome pics you got there!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i repeat. don't monos need brackish- full salt


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sup syd.

yes you're correct, monos do need brackish they normally hang out in mangroves, which grow primarily in salt marshes near river deltas in south east asia (as well as other places throughout the world). They've been know to inhabit fresh waters when young and move to primarily brackish/salt when adult. I've definitely done my homework on this guy.

fishbase reference material


----------

